# ID please



## knutsen1122 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It looks to me like Echinodorus subalatus, or maybe also juvenile E. palaefolius.
Especially Echinodorus palaefolius tends to grow out of the water with long-stalked aerial leaves later on.


----------



## knutsen1122 (May 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

